# what diffrent calls do you have on your laynard?



## mholliday (Nov 29, 2012)

what diffrent calls do you all take out with you ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Red-F by Bob, a DB howler, a magnum by Bob and a Death Cry 2. Several more in the bag as backups or pocket carry if I forget the lanyard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have 1-open reed, 1-enclosed high pitch & raspy and 1-enclosed high pitch (not raspy) and e-caller remote.thats on my first lanyard.

second lanyard- 1 open (Mark-varmits inc), 1- open from Red Hat (Rick), 1- enclosed from Weasel(Dave) and then 1-enclosed from YD Calls (Don)

I could name a few more lanyards but these 2 always go with me !

Also this summer I will be carrying a Rich Cronk Howler !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an adjustable from Red Hat a double enclosed from EWgame calls and three of my own two enclosed (one RaspyJack and one cottontail) and one open reed.

I also carry a few extras usually something I'm working on.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Sg all the calls on my #1 lanyard are my own calls.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

two Pure Predator OR calls(would not leave the house without them), Randy Anderson Double Cottontail closed reed, mossyoak cottontail closed reed(very good call for the money) and a Rare Earth OR custom call


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Yes Sg all the calls on my #1 lanyard are my own calls.


Ed,

Do you have an Acme safe on your lanyard too? Gotta practice picking that lock iffen you expect to get SG to open his wallet for a call or three. :teeth: Design a call that is shaped like a gun, THAT just might work.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mossback not mossyoak


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine vary's often.... I only put 3 or 4 on the lanyard at a time. Lanyard is by Fred. I use my own calls, Prairie Game Calls Keychain Call (this is always in my pocket), Rich Cronk's Flagship Howler, Weasel's Wounded Weasel enclosed reed, YD Game Calls Tree Branch enclosed reed, Flextone Cottontail enclosed reed, and Varmint Inc Calls diaphragms (these are in my pocket too).

Yupp it is a lot but, until last year I only used a couple knight and hale calls... I suppose I am making up for lost time. I find it fun to learn new calls. Each call maker tunes different. I think it is fun to learn them and use them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I must admit, SG to date had been my biggest buyer so far when it comes to a dollar amount !! But I dont do complete game call sets that much and especially out of an expensive wood. so I will say THANKS again Stonegod !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

The one call I have on all my lanyards is a Wounded Weasel. Other than that I use various calls made by me or other call makers.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a Carver Rabid Rabbit open reed, a Carver howler, an open reed from Ed, and two other custom open reeds who's builder's names I can't remember. (I've never been good with names). I think Sean Evans might be one of em.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I rotate my #1 lanyard about 4 times a year... Right now, TJ Shockleys' LiL Red Howler, Mark's (Lonehowl) Sweetpea & his distress call, a Crack Rabbit, & never leave w/o a TC ( now MFK) 'phram..

Unfortunately, I was just looking for it to check & I can't find it....I hope I didn't leave it at my last stand... :frusty:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well SG there is allpredatorcalls.com and 1 gunshop locally that have you on quanity though, but as for a Christmas card>>>>> wheres that receipt ! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

wasnt there something mentioned that you had to pay the postage ? LOL


----------

